# Le Marche sono bagnate dal Mar Adriatico



## danae_nemesis

Ciao a tutti,

qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a tradurre la frase:

Le Marche sono bagnate dal Mar Tirreno

mi servirebbe l'equivalente inglese di 'bagnato'

Grazie a tutti in anticipo


----------



## Teerex51

Prima di tradurla andrebbe corretta, visto che il mare è l'Adriatico (e non il Tirreno)


----------



## ilcigno

Aparte la correzione menzionato da Teerex, penso che la traduzione piu' frequente sia "washed": washed by the Adriatic [sea].


----------



## sgagni

Ciao a tutti. 

Sto scrivendo delle presentazioni in inglese e non so come uscire da quest'impasse. Come potrei dire, ad esempio, "l'Abruzzo è bagnato dal Mar Adriatico"? Il verbo _to wet_ non mi suona molto... ho provato con _to brush, _ma non lo vedo adatto a un soggetto come il mare, quindi ho pensato a _to lap_.

Dite che "Abruzzo is lapped by the Adriatic (Sea)" può essere la soluzione più corretta? 

Grazie mille


----------



## rrose17

Lapped doesn't work here, I'm afraid. Nor does wet, in my opinion. Why not "bathed"?
_Abruzzo is bathed by the Adriatic Sea._


----------



## sgagni

Thanks rrose17, I tried to use _lapped_ because WordReference indicates it as a good solution in this kind of context (sea/ocean/river that "border" any kind of land). If you say that _bathed _is good, I'll use it! Thanks


----------



## rrose17

I guess you could use "lap" but not in the passive sense, which sounds strange. 
_The Adriatic sea laps up against/on the shores of Abruzzo._
But even this doesn't sound great.


----------



## sorry66

You could also use the original suggestion of 'wash' :
The Adriatic washes up against the Abruzzo coast.

Or 
Abruzzo's shores  are doused by the Adriatic.


----------



## ohbice

Mi piace molto il suono di douse (per quanto non sappia distinguere il suo significato da quello di altri termini pur suggeriti  ).


----------



## sorry66

Ciao OB,
'doused' like 'bathe' or 'washed' suggest the same degree of wetness.


----------



## You little ripper!

sorry66 said:


> You could also use the original suggestion of 'wash' :
> The Adriatic washes up against the Abruzzo coast.


I like this suggestion.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

As an alternative, perhaps "The Adriatic sea licks up the Abruzzo coast" (?)


----------



## sorry66

Sounds a bit lewd!


----------



## You little ripper!

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> As an alternative, perhaps "The Adriatic sea licks up the Abruzzo coast" (?)


That sounds vulgar, Annie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Yes, I see your point, Charlie!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maybe we should point out that"l'Abruzzo è bagnato da..." is something you usually find in geographic desciptions; if I'm not mistaken they usually say "borders/is bordered".


----------



## sgagni

Yes Pietruzzo, I'm working on geographical descriptions, but they are more like "marketing content", they are articles to promote tourism in Italy, so I would like to use more evoking words, if you understand what I mean  

Anyway, I have many articles to write, a little variety is welcome  I'll use _washed, doused, bathed _alternatively, or I'll use the active form sometimes. 

Thank you very much everybody!


----------



## MR1492

@sgagni,

If you are looking for marketing words, why not something like "The coastline of Abruzzo is caressed by the Adriatic Sea."  A proposito, mia nanna era nata a Abruzzo e voglio che scrive cose belle!

Phil


----------



## ohbice

Nanna is sleeping for little kids. Maybe nonna?


----------



## curiosone

"Nonna" and "nanna" are totally off topic here, but I will say that Americans use all kinds of "vezzeggiative" for their grannies, of which I've also heard "Nana" fairly frequently.  But we could start a thread only on that topic. 

Returning to the topic, I prefer "washed" (or the verb form "to wash") or "bathed".  Doused sounds more like what happens when it rains buckets (without an umbrella) - and (if speaking about the sea) makes the Adriatic sound much more agitated than it normally is - i.e.: a big bathtub).  
I'm thinking however you could say "kissed by" as well as "caressed by".  Both are accurate descriptions of the Adriatic, which is a gentle sea (not a surfer's choice).


----------



## MR1492

ohbice said:


> Nanna is sleeping for little kids. Maybe nonna?



Right.  I do that all the time!  I must have a mental block.  Or I'm a block-head.  I can't decide!


----------



## MStraf

I cannot think of anything in English as beautiful and poetic as "le ... sono bagnate dal mar ..."
Usually we say "the coast touches the XXXX ocean".
Maybe you can change into something more descriptive  like "you can see the reflection of the Abbruzzi coast on the Adriatic Sea" or more simple "The Adriatic Sea touches the shores of the Abbrizzi coast"


----------



## You little ripper!

MR1492 said:


> @sgagni,
> 
> If you are looking for marketing words, why not something like "The coastline of Abruzzo is caressed by the Adriatic Sea."
> Phil


Yes, it's very popular in the travel industry, Phil.  Another variation might be, _The Adriatic Sea (gently) caresses the Abruzzo coastline._

_caresses the * coast_


----------



## elfa

Pietruzzo said:


> Maybe we should point out that"l'Abruzzo è bagnato da..." is something you usually find in geographic desciptions; if I'm not mistaken they usually say "borders/is bordered".



I agree with Pietruzzo - I find "doused", "caressed", "bathed" and "washed" overly poetic.

For me
_ 
The Abruzzo coastline is bordered by the Adriatic Sea_ or
_The Adriatic Sea borders the Abruzzo coastline _work just fine.


----------



## You little ripper!

elfa said:


> I agree with Pietruzzo - I find "doused", "caressed", "bathed" and "washed" overly poetic.
> 
> For me
> _
> The Abruzzo coastline is bordered by the Adriatic Sea_ or
> _The Adriatic Sea borders the Abruzzo coastline _work just fine.


You don't think 'bagnato da' is poetic, elfa?


----------



## elfa

You little ripper! said:


> You don't think 'bagnato da' is poetic, elfa?



Hi ripper 

Well, I'm not a native, but I've always read it in a geographical context. See here on this Wiki page. You're not trying to tell me _Territori bagnati dal mar Ligure_ gets translated with "doused" or "caressed", are you? 

Of course, it might appear in a more literary context - but to my ears, the above options would still sound odd. Unfortunately it's (yet again) one of those cases where Italian is so much more flowery than English.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo is correct - "Bagnato da" is the typical expression you are likely to find in an Atlas or in a geography book.
You could also find it in a novel, while you are not likely to find terms such as "lambito, accarezzato, baciato da" in an Atlas.


----------



## You little ripper!

elfa said:


> Hi ripper
> 
> Well, I'm not a native, but I've always read it in a geographical context. See here on this Wiki page. You're not trying to tell me _Territori bagnati dal mar Ligure_ gets translated with "doused" or "caressed", are you?
> 
> Of course, it might appear in a more literary context - but to my ears, the above options would still sound odd. Unfortunately it's (yet again) one of those cases where Italian is so much more flowery than English.


I wouldn't use 'doused' here either, elfa, but 'bordered by' seems to me to be a lot more unimaginative that 'bagnato da'. But then I'm not a native either, so I might go take a dip in the Indian Ocean that borders/caresses/douses/touches/bathes or whatever other verb you might like to conjure up, Perth, and cool off!


----------



## elfa

Paulfromitaly said:


> Pietruzzo is correct - "Bagnato da" is the typical expression you are likely to find in an Atlas or in a geography book.



Thanks for confirming, Paul


----------



## You little ripper!

Paulfromitaly said:


> Pietruzzo is correct - "Bagnato da" is the typical expression you are likely to find in an Atlas or in a geography book.
> You could also find it in a novel, while you are not likely to find terms such as "lambito, accarezzato, baciato da" in an Atlas.


The fact that it's found in an Atlas or a geography book makes it sound rather boring, Paul, and yet another Italian native seems to think it's quite poetic. I'm confused. 



MStraf said:


> I cannot think of anything in English as beautiful and poetic as "le ... sono bagnate dal mar ..."


----------



## sgagni

Thank you all for your contribution! "Bagnato da..." can be used both for a more descriptive purpose (like in an atlas or similar), as well as in a more poetic way, I think. It really depends on the context. Since I have to write many articles and I have to use this verb many times, I think I will choose a different verb each time, as long as the meaning is conveyed. 

Thank you again


----------

